# [problema] fglrx+kernel2.6.12

## [Alexander]

Salve a tutti, 

ho appena aggiornato il kernel alla versione 2.6.12

quando pero' vado a compilare i driver ati, con emerge ati-drivers mi da un errore e non mi compila il modulo fglrx 

cosicche non posso attivare il supporto per il direct rendering..

cercando in giro per la rete mi e' sembrato di capire che esiste una qualche patch da applicare ai driver

cosi da renderli compatibili con il kernel ma non sono molto pratico di patch e non so come andare avanti..

Se qualcuno ha una soluzione spero possa aiutarmi!!!

grazie

Ciao ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Puoi essere un po' piu preciso....

il kernel è il 2.6.12-????

che revisione?

e i driver ati che versione sono?

edit: se hai fatto un generico emerge ati-drivers probabilmente stai cercando di installare la versione "ati-drivers-8.12.10"... questa non va bene per il kernel della serie 12... devi usare la 8.14.13-r1.

----------

## The_Doc

Come si fa a installare la versione 8.14.13-r1 degli ati-drivers? Bisogna passare qualche paramentro all'emerge?

Non sono l'autore del post, ma sono anche io nella stessa situazione...  :Sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

Be in questo caso ti consiglio..

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" è deprecato poiche oltre al pacchetto instabile installa tutte le dipende instabili...

comunque per i driver ati non dovrebbe dare problemi.

----------

## makami

è un problema che affligge anche me.

Avevo intenzione di cercare di sistemarlo domani.

Avevo leggicchiato qualcosa sull'incopatibilità del 2.6.12 con gli ati-drivers, ma non sapevo che con i masked andasse bene.

Domani emergo  :Very Happy: 

ciao ragazzi  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

io sono riuscito a far andare il DRI.

Una volta...

ora non funziona più e non capisco il motivo.

Sto tornando al 2.6.11, tanto il .12 non ha aggiunto nulla di importante per la mia configurazione

----------

## Apetrini

@Sparker: ti dico io come devi fare... scaricati l'installer Ati.lancialo e fai l'installazione "custom", da qui selezioni tutto quello che ce sotto Xorg. Il problema è che l'installer di gentoo non aggiorna tutti i file di "Xorg", ora lancia l'emerge di ati-drivers selezionando la versione 8.14.13-r1... vedrai che funzionerà tutto.

Piu che un metodo sembra un rito voodoo, ma per me ha funzionato in quanto il mio problema erano alcune librerie xorg.

----------

## makami

Ho emerso gli ati masked, stessa cosa..

ricompilato il kernel.. niente da fare..

Ora provo con quest'ultima dritta

----------

## makami

Io ne sto uscendo matto

Non riesco proprio ad attivare questo dannatissimo rendering.

Ho una mobility 9700, kernel 2.6.12

Ho provato ricompilando il kernel con diverse opzioni, emergendo gli ati-drivers 8.14.13-r1, usando l'installer scaricato dal sito ati, usando fglrxconfig

Cosa mi consigliate di provare?

Nel frattempo.. ricompilo il kernel in modo diverso..

----------

## Apetrini

Ah si mi sono dimenticato di dirti...

devi caricare come modulo agpgart e anche il modulo della tua scheda madre, poi in xorg.conf setta la stringa 

in questo modo:

```

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

```

dimmi che errori ti da al massimo...

----------

## makami

Ho fatto come mi hai detto ma niente di nuovo.

```

alf makami # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

```

```

alf makami # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

    VertRefresh 20 - 60

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

nel frattempo do una ricompilata

----------

## Apetrini

Azz chissa che cosa avevo fatto...

Io ho un ati mobility 9200 e avevo lo stesso problema è che non mi ricordo bene come ho risolto(ora sono col kernel 2.6.12.1 vanilla e il3d va che è una bellezza)...

Prova a dirmi che pc hai? Centrino?

Batti un 

```

lsmod

```

e posta il risultato...

E se puoi postare il log di xorg...

Grazie..

scusa se sono troppo esigente...

----------

## makami

macchè troppo esigente!

anzi.. grazie mille per la disponibilità!

ho un Prescott 3ghz, radeon mobility 9700 128 mb, il resto non dovrebbe influire

```

alf linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 236540  0

vfat                   10368  1

fat                    44828  1 vfat

snd_pcm_oss            45728  0

snd_mixer_oss          15744  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29056  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44816  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6796  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ohci_hcd               18308  0

parport_pc             29508  0

parport                30536  1 parport_pc

ohci1394               30260  0

ieee1394               85556  1 ohci1394

snd_intel8x0m          15300  0

snd_intel8x0           27584  0

snd_ac97_codec         72440  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                75656  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19460  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43620  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7428  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               27784  0

usbhid                 30816  0

uhci_hcd               28432  0

intel_agp              19228  1

agpgart                28616  2 fglrx,intel_agp

joydev                  8000  0

tsdev                   6080  0

usbcore               100348  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd

```

```

alf linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux alf 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #1 Sun Jul 17 15:55:10 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 July 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 17 16:17:56 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Mach64"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1558,0500 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1558,0800 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24d6 card 1558,0800 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1558,0510 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1524,1410 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1558,0500 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1558,0500 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe81fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8200000 - 0xe82fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (3:0:0), (3,4,7), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe8100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe8000800 - 0xe80008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8000c00 - 0xe8000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe8000800 - 0xe80008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8000c00 - 0xe8000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000800 - 0xe80008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000c00 - 0xe8000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000800 - 0xe80008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000c00 - 0xe8000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000800 - 0xe80008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000c00 - 0xe8000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe8100000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e50)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xf0000000

(II) RADEON(0): VideoRAM override ignored, this driver autodetects RAM

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=28000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: LG 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1152x864

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1152x864 (pitch 1152)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1152x864": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  162.00  1152 1656 1848 2160  864 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  162.00  1024 1656 1848 2160  768 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  162.00  800 1656 1848 2160  600 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"  162.00  640 1656 1848 2160  350 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"  162.00  640 1656 1848 2160  400 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"  162.00  720 1656 1848 2160  400 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  162.00  640 1656 1848 2160  480 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  162.00  1280 1656 1848 2160  960 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  162.00  1280 1656 1848 2160  1024 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1656 1848 2160  1200 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"  162.00  832 1656 1848 2160  624 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"  162.00  1152 1656 1848 2160  768 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1400x1050": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  162.00  1400 1656 1848 2160  1050 1202 1205 1248

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1600x1024": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1024"  162.00  1600 1656 1848 2160  1024 1202 1205 1248

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8204800 - 0xe82048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8200000 - 0xe8203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8204000 - 0xe82047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000800 - 0xe80008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000c00 - 0xe8000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [20] 0  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x8000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500 and newer cards

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1152,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,864) to (1152,866)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1152 x 7325

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 866)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1152 x 7321

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## Apetrini

Qua ce qualcosa di molto strano....

1) ti sei ricordato di battere

```
 opengl-update ati
```

 ?

2) nei tuoi log il modulo fglrx non è nominato prova a battere un 

```
dmesg 
```

 e guarda se ci sono errori riguardanti fglrx.... al massimo batti 

```
dmesg | less
```

----------

## makami

1) almeno 1000 volte  :Very Happy: 

2) 

```

alf makami # dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8849 using kernel context 0

```

Diamine avessi un desktop mi prenderei subito un' nvidia  :Sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ho almeno ci stiamo indirizzando verso il problema ...

questo è un problema del kernel....

Ma usi kernel gentoo? Prova il 2.6.12.1 liscio (da www.kernel.org)...

fai cosi:

salvati le impostazioni del kernel tuo in un file, poi carica le impostazioni nel nuovo (batti un "make xconfig" sul nuovo e da file carichi la tua configurazione)...ci saranno delle lievi differenze, ma puoi sistemarle a mano(magari anche piu tardi)... tipo la prima che mi viene in mente è che il kernel liscio non ha il supporto a vesa-ng, ma solo a vesa normale.

Pensi di riuscire a mettere su il kernel 2.6.12.1 vanilla (è quello che uso io) ?

edit: ti sei ricordato di abilitare il MTRR nel kernel?è sotto "Processor type and feature"

----------

## makami

sto ricompilando questo kernem per l'ultima volta, se non va così provo a seguire il tuo consiglio.

uso kernel gentoo, il 2.6.12.

che differenza c'è a mettere su un kernel vanilla da uno normale?

ci sarà qualche ozpione in più e basta no?

----------

## Apetrini

Almeno che tu non abbia un portage vecchio il kernel 2.6.12 non esiste, al massimo io leggo nel portage che cè il 2.6.12-r4 e il 2.6.12-r5.

P.S. quando compili ricordati di attivare il MTRR è sotto "Processor type and feature".

Forse del kernel gentoo hai un 2.6.12 a cui mancano delle patch o qualcosa .... comunque io ti consiglio il vanilla.

Edit: vanilla vuol dire quello liscio ufficiale(da www.kernel.org)...quello gentoo non è vanilla perche ha patch in piu.

----------

## makami

hai ragione scusa, ho il 2.6.12-r4

MTRR l'ho sempre selezionato.

Come finisce di compilare vedo come va.

Se non va provo i vanilla

----------

## makami

sempre stessa cosa.

mi prendo una pausa di riflessione dal pc.

poi provo con l'altro kernel.

grazie mille

----------

## Sparker

Ho risolto il mio problema con gli ati-drivers e 2.6.12 (e anche 2.6.12)

Forse è un problema legato ad udev, ma il modulo nvidia-agp del kernel non si inizializzava correttamente.

Ho risolto impostanto agpgart e nvidia-agp build-in nel kernel.

----------

## Josuke

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ho risolto il mio problema con gli ati-drivers e 2.6.12 (e anche 2.6.12)
> 
> Forse è un problema legato ad udev, ma il modulo nvidia-agp del kernel non si inizializzava correttamente.
> 
> Ho risolto impostanto agpgart e nvidia-agp build-in nel kernel.

 

Era esattamente il suggerimento che mi serviva per risolvere il mio problema  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ora mi ricordo come ho risolto io...

i moduli gli avevo messi in questa sequenza:

agpgart

intel_agp

fglrx

forse era questo che vi mancava, io tutt'ora ho queste 3 cose come modulo e il 3d va bene...

----------

## Josuke

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ora mi ricordo come ho risolto io...
> 
> i moduli gli avevo messi in questa sequenza:
> 
> agpgart
> ...

 

il mio problema era che non mi caricava nemmeno se lo lanciavo a mano il modulo intel_agp..ora built in sembra essere tornato tutto a posto..mi pare infatti che il problema sia nato dopo un aggiornamento di udev..non so..certo scoprirlo non sarebbe male

----------

## makami

provo e riprovo ma niente da fare.

Ho notato durante l'installazione degli ati-drivers che dovevo disabilitare il supporto DRM nel kernel, disabilitato questo ho instalato gli ati-drivers senza nessun errore in compilazione.

i moduli sono tutti caricati, se do

alf makami # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep AGPGART

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

Non so più che fare.

alf makami # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

Qualche consiglio?

----------

## makami

altra cosa..

in una guida yoshi dice di caricare i moduli nel seguente ordine:

agpgart           

intel_agp        

fglrx 

Se do un lsmod ottengo alla fine i 3 moduli nel seguente ordine:

intel_agp              19228  1

fglrx                 236540  0

agpgart                28616  2 intel_agp,fglrx

Significa che sono stati caricati in questo ordine o è un ordine non cronologico?

In /etc//modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 li ho inseriti nell'ordine di yoshi, ma forse vengono caricati diversamente perchè alcuni sono statici e li carica prima del file.

Le mie sono ipotesi.

Che dite?

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora... queste sono le mie impostazioni

```
 --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

< >   ALI chipset support

< >   ATI chipset support

< >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

---   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

< >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

< >   SiS chipset support    

< >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                   

< >   VIA chipset support    

< >   Transmeta Efficeon support  

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

```

ciò vuol dire che sia agpgart che intel i8XX sono come build-in, dri disabilitato.

questo è il mio xorg.conf

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Default Layout"

Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

RgbPath "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# FontPath "unix/:-1"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "dbe"

Load "extmod"

Load "fbdevhw"

Load "glx"

Load "record"

Load "freetype"

Load "type1"

Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "kbd"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse0"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

ModelName "SyncMaster"

DisplaySize 340 270

HorizSync 30.0 - 81.0

VertRefresh 56.0 - 75.0

Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Videocard0"

#Driver "ati"

Driver "fglrx"

VendorName "Videocard vendor"

BoardName "ATI Radeon 9500 Pro"

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

#Option "backingstore" "Enable"

Option "no_accel" "no"

Option "no_dri" "no"

Option          "backingstore"          "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device "Videocard0"

Monitor "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

Viewport 0 0

Depth 24

Modes "1600x1200" "1280x800"

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

e questi sono i risultati:

```
glxgears

9884 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1976.800 FPS

10228 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2045.600 FPS

10229 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2045.800 FPS

```

kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 e scheda mobility radeon 9600. spero possa essere d'aiuto a qualcuno. inoltre, visto che adoro essere ripetitivo... i moduli molte volte fanno casino, meglio riavviare una volta in più la macchina e mettere il tutto built-in.

----------

## Apetrini

 *makami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in una guida yoshi dice di caricare i moduli nel seguente ordine:
> 
> agpgart           
> ...

 

Non conosco questo tipo ma la sequenza è giusta.

Se hanno questo ordine in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 allora è giusto.

Ogni volta che provi qualcosa devi sempre battere un "dmesg" per vedere se ci sono errori riguardanti fglrx...

P.S. se hai messo su il kernel vanilla 2.6.12.1 hai aggiornato il link symbolico "/usr/src/linux" ?

Se hai deciso di tenere quello gentoo almeno aggiornalo all'ultima revisione -r5 o r6 mi pare...

----------

## makami

I moduli li ho inseriti in quell'ordine in automodules, però noto che cerca di caricarli due volte, cioè me li carica anche prima di guardare nel file. Nel kernel però li ho messi modulari.

pensate ce potrebbe essere quello il problema?

Ho compilato un vanilla 2.6.11 e ho aggiornato il link symbolico "/usr/src/linux".

Con questo kernel fra l'altro ho provato sia a emergiare normalmente ati-adrivers che a emergiare i masked.

Ho notato una cosa. Quando installo gli ati drivers mi dice, con un asterisco giallo a inizio riga, che non ha potuto caricare il DRI o qualcosa del genere.

Adesso non ricordo più esattamente, di pomeriggio riprovo e scrivo il messaggio esatto.

Potrebbe essere risolutivo riemergiere xorg prima di riemergiere gli ati drivers?

----------

## Josuke

per l'asterisco giallo..devi disablitare nel kernel il supporto a dri, se carica i moduli prima di suo..potrebbe essere colpa di coldplug...a me li caricava in automatico e il comunque il direct rendering andava

----------

## makami

Il DRI l'ho disabilitato nel kernel, altrimenti quando compilavo gli ati-drivers mi usciva un errore in rosso riguardante il DRI.

Non ho voglia di riavviare e usare win quando mi chiedono di fare una partita online a quake, a ultima o a cod. e che cavolo. 

E' da un pò che non gioco quasi niente, però se voglio giocare voglio poterlo fare da linux.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makami

Ho riemerso ati drivers, nessun messaggio d'errore.

Se do lspci noto che il modulo fglrx non è caricato. se lo carico con un modprobe mi dice che NOT FOUND.

Il modulo all'avvio veniva caricato, però dopo la riemersone degli ati drivers non c'è più.

Ho dato anche un opengl-update ati

Provo a riavviare.

----------

## Ic3M4n

per me sbagli a fare il link simbolico...

----------

## makami

Per il link simbolico: 

ho spacchettato il kernel 2.6.11 in /usr/src/linux-2.6.11

ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6.11 linux

e dovrebbe essere apposto così no?

Ho riavviato. 

All'avvio vedo che mi carica i moduli, fglrx copreso. Dopo se do un lsmod non c'è, se provo a caricarlo a manina mi dice che non esiste..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makami

Durante la compilazione degli ati-drivers mi dice:

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

Io però sto usando il kernel che sta in /ysr/src/linux-2.6.11

forse sto sbagliando qualcosa proprio nel link simbolico?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 :Rolling Eyes: 

cancella il link simbilico e rifallo

```
rm /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src

linux-2.6.11... linux
```

----------

## makami

Perfetto!

```

alf makami # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

cmq stessi passaggi con il 2.6.12 e non va...

avevo letto che questo kernel era incompatibile con gli ati-drivers, però pensavo che con i masked non lo fosse (anche secondo suggerimento di Apetrini).

ora testo bene la scheda e tento di migliorare le prestazioni, inizio subito a emergere quake  :Very Happy: 

grazie veramente a tutti!

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

come da post sopra con il 2.6.12-r6 posso confermare che funziona. oltre che mettere a disposizione config del kernel e xorg.conf mi spiace ma non so che fare.

----------

## Apetrini

Be io ora sto usando il 2.6.12.1 con i driver ati masked e va tutto a meraviglia...

Gioco a Ut2004 senza problemi...

----------

## makami

Avevo il 2.6.12-r5, ora scarico e provo il 2.6.12-r6

In ogni caso grazie a tutti!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

 *makami wrote:*   

> Avevo il 2.6.12-r5, ora scarico e provo il 2.6.12-r6
> 
> 

 

Non dovrebbe cambiare.

Se fossi in te metterei agpgart e intel-agp built-in nel kernel e UseInternalAgp="no" in xorg.conf

----------

## makami

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *makami wrote:*   Avevo il 2.6.12-r5, ora scarico e provo il 2.6.12-r6
> 
>  
> 
> Non dovrebbe cambiare.
> ...

 

Già fatto ovviamente, come ho detto alcuni post sopra il direct rendering mi funziona adesso.

Ho provato il 2.6.12-r6 ma non va il direct rendering, me ne resto con il 2.6.11, tanto penso non mi cambi praticamente niente.

Mi tengo il mio vanilla 2.6.11, con l' hyper threading appena attivato  :Very Happy: 

PS: glxgears mi va sui 2890 (giusto per stare in tema, so che non è un bench)

----------

## Sparker

Prova a modificare l'ebuild degli ati-drivers aggiungendo l'ultima patch che trovi qui

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1333774689&postcount=6

----------

## makami

Io ho gli 8.14, la patch è per gli 8.12

Provo a mettere gli 8.12 , la patch come la applico?

----------

## Sparker

 *makami wrote:*   

> Io ho gli 8.14, la patch è per gli 8.12

 

La patch e' per il kernel 2.6.12, non ti confondere. serve con gli ultimi driver.

Comunque, copia la direcory /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers in /usr/local/portage/media-video

Scarica la patch e mettila in /usr/local/portage/media-video/files

modifica l'ebuild ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild

cerca la riga epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch e aggiungi sotto epatch ${FILESDIR}/nome-della-patch (${FILESDIR} punta direttamente alla cartella files)

Devi difare il digest:  ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1.ebuild digest

fai emerge -av ati-drivers . dovrebbe notificarti che sta usando la versione nell'overlay

P.S. non sarebbe necessario copiare tutta la directory ati-drivers, l'importate e' copiare tutta la directory files e l'ebuild da modificare

----------

## Josuke

ma con questa patch si può tornare ad usare agpgart e il modulo della scheda (intel_agp) come moduli? o non c'entra nulla?

----------

## Josuke

ho lasciato le due voci built in ma applicando quella patch ho risolto un mucchio di problemi di stabilità dovuti al kernel 2.6.12

----------

## makami

Io per ora me ne resto al 2.6.11

Ho appena smesso di giocare a UT2004  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yugi

salve ho installato gentoo 2005.1 su un pentium intel 4 con scheda video ati R128 pro... se vado nel file xorg.conf me la vede ma se provo a far partire la grafica da remoto mi da il seguente errore

(EE) R128(0): No DFP detected

(EE) R128(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

Leggendo sul forum e sul sito gentoo ho visto che bisogna emerge x11-drm o ati-drivers, volevo sapere quali e come emergerli, come kernel uso 2.6.14-r4.

Grazie.

----------

## CarloJekko

anche io ho un problema con ati... stè schede fanno prorpio pietà.... me no male che stà sul pc server... almeno la grafica non la devo usare molto...

----------

